# I died today....



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

And went to HEAVEN!!!!!!! I went to Tropiflora today in Sarasota Fl, I didn't have much money to get many plants but the selection is absolutely unequivocally mind blowing! I'm going back on Monday. Also they have more drift wood than you could shake a stick at!








This picture shows a very very very small fraction of their selection! Broms as far as the eye can see!

Adam


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

OMG! I wish I could see that in person.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

It's amazing having such a broad variety of broms at your finger tips! My head was spinning!

Adam


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Great people too. That is only one of many greenhouses.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

WOW!! Wish i could be there!! more pics please!!


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm going back on Monday, more pics to come!!!

Adam


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I was just there Monday. Tell Scott, Robin or Linda Billy sent you.

Bill


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok will do! Are you the person he said bought everything? Lol

Adam


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

No...I am just a small time buyer. But I did buy the last couple micro ferns.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

tarbo96 said:


> No...I am just a small time buyer. But I did buy the last couple micro ferns.


Post a photo and name of the micro fern. Just how small is it? I'm interested for my tanks.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

tarbo96 said:


> No...I am just a small time buyer. But I did buy the last couple micro ferns.


Oh ok, he said someone cleared a lot out. Do you live around Sarasota? I'm 45min south in North Port, a visit there is well worth the drive.

Adam


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Adam... I am lived in Sarasota for 20 years. I am in Tampa now. Mark P. might have wiped them out?

TDK...not sure of names


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

tarbo96 said:


> Adam... I am lived in Sarasota for 20 years. I am in Tampa now. Mark P. might have wiped them out?
> 
> TDK...not sure of names


That's cool, are there any frog clubs or societies in the area you know of? I know of one in the fort Myers area, but in not certain when or where they meet.

Adam


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nothing official...we are meeting at Mark P's house in Sarasota this Feb. 16th. Check it out in the southeast group section.

Bill


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

If Mark P. allows I would really like to attend that!

Adam


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

PM him but the invite is pretty open.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You should see the stuff they DON'T have on display. ;-)


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah I bet. I can't wait to go back on Monday to get more.

Adam


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

I have heard a lot about this place lately. Your pic had made me want to take a trip over that way real soon!!!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

More than worth a trip...just bring money or you will be sad.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

It is pure awesome out there! And do bring money... I didn't and I think I cried. But now I get to go out there with my girlfriend and buy more lol

Adam


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

I definitely don't want to be sad! I will make sure I have the credit card and cash just to make sure the drive is well worth it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

tarbo96 said:


> More than worth a trip...just bring money or you will be sad.


I strongly disagree. If you want to be happy, keep your wallet far from you while you are there!


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

That's very true, I went back yesterday and only got one brom. But next time I go back it will be for my two new 10 and 20L verts, so look out wallet..

Adam


----------

